# Froeign Charters



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm looking for a foreign charter location in September, preferably in a non-euro country for a group of seven who like their creature comforts on a monohull sailboat (45 - 50' range) but would consider a cat. We have cruised Turkey, (Marmaris to Fenike), Croatia (Zadar to Dubrovnik), most of the Caribbean. 
In my research so far I've come up with Costa Verde Brazil. Anyone have any experience in the area? or suggestions? Love New Zealand but this group likes to go ashore for meals as often as possible and NZ is more for those who like to anchor out more often than not.
Any information on charter cruising around Brazil would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
MAD


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

How about the Whitsundays? It's a long trip out there but beautiful once you get onboard. Sunsail and many other charter companies have a big presence there.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A group of seven would probably be easier to accommodate on a large cat. Many of the large cats have four state rooms... few of the large monohulls do.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The Jeanneau 52s's are all 4/5 cabins (4 normal midget sized cabins, plus a crew cabin up front for undersized midgets) - I know because I've been looking at some of them


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Zanshin-

A 40' cat would have four decent size cabins... not four midget sized ones... When I'm on vacation, I'd prefer to be comfortable, and I think that the OP might want to be comfortable as well.


Zanshin said:


> The Jeanneau 52s's are all 4/5 cabins (4 normal midget sized cabins, plus a crew cabin up front for undersized midgets) - I know because I've been looking at some of them


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

One day I, too, will succumb to the lures and wiles of the Cat  The temptation of being able to put a glass down on a flat surface and finding it in the same location after 30 seconds is a mighty one


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Tonga / Fiji ??? I think the big charter operators are there. Costa Rica is another possiblility (Pac. side), but there isn't much of a charter fleet as the govn't reportedly isn't very 'charter friendly'.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you so much for suggestions. I've been doing a bit more research. Flight times and expense may be a factor. Sixteen hours to Rio vs a minimum of 21 to Brisbane. I did find a charter agent in Miami and am pursuing the Rio/Angus dos Ries, Brazil. I may also look into Argentina. 
If anyone has cruised in these areas I'd appreciate some first hand information. I will try to locate a cruising guide, ....however, I don't speak Portugese!!! Again, thanks.
MAD


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

If flights and flight times are a factor then it looks like STT and a ferry to the BVI's  I recently read that the nearby Spanish Virgin Islands are pretty and not too crowded.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

September is a great time to charter in southeast Brazil. What would you like to know about the Costa Verde exactly? It is a spectacular place to cruise- tons of pristine beaches, islands and quiet places to anchor, not to mention great food!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You have convinced me (along with my research); now I must convince crew (great food counts). I found article in May 2002 issue of SAIL providing me with good overview as well as suggested NGA charts to order for preplanning. Is there a cruising guide of the area in English? The people who wrote the SAIL article did a boat swap exchanging a Frers design Fast sloop for a Gulfstar 39 in New England. I have an O'Day 40 (Jeanneau design) but cannot swap because I need a larger boat in Brazil to accomodate everyone in comfort for 10 - 12 days. I trust this would provide enough time to explore the area; we want to enjoy the local culture as much as the sailing.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Mad, the charter scene is really not very developed here. There are a few companies that charter bareboat, but more commonly it's a private yacht with the owner aboard. You'll have trouble finding these private yachts, but if you let me know the dates you want and how many people are coming, I can try to put you in contact with some people here who charter their boats. Generally, the boats are on the small side (32 to 38 ft), but there are a few larger ones. Just let me know your plans in advance.
Now on to the good stuff! The region is spectacular and you won't be disappointed! You can see quite a bit in 10 to 12 days, but the bay of Angra dos Reis and Ilha Grande would really take months to get to know, if not a year. I'd be happy to give you some tips on where to go if you need them.
Regards,
Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mark, I wrote a detailed reply last night but it appears to have been gobbled up. Computers &^%#*!!! Gist was there are two boats available from booking agent - Beneteau 473 and Bavaria 49. I spent 2 weeks in Caribbean on 473 with this same sailing group and boat is very suitable but I lust after the Bavaria. I spent 2 weeks on Bavaria 47 in Croatia and it was lovely. I really like the 49 layout for single people (we are traveling w/o spouses). The 47 had bow thruster which came in handy when Med mooring in crowded harbors (when I remembered to use it - I'm not used to such luxuries).

I don't have a sense of sailing in the area. Are there marinas available for refueling/watering? Is there a charge for water (as in Caribbean)? I know there are lovely anchorages but are there dingy docks or places to beach and most important, places to eat once on the beach (this crowd likes to eat dinner out or one meal a day when possible). What about reprovisioning mid trip (I'm hoping for 12 days on the boat). We like to pull into a marina every few days. Do the marinas have "real" showers? Slips, med moor, or alongside - is there a "standard"?

How large is the sailing area? Looks like about 60 NM east to west??? Can you sail on the east/south side of Isle Grande (of course you can but are there harbours)? And most important - can we purchase ice easily??? I haven't acquired the British taste for warm drinks.

Today (Sat.), I'm having crew for lunch (excuse me - I'm serving them lunch) and I hope to get a go ahead to book. Other alternative is Italy but with the Euro to U$ I think we are getting an important message here!!!

We are looking for September dates, probably the first two full weeks. Is there any significant difference in weather between early Sept and early Oct? 

I'm new to Sail Net but what a handy way to obtain information. I thank you for all your input and taking the time to reply.
Regards,
MAD


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Mad, I'm not sure if I understood. Do you mean that you've found a Beneteau 473 and Bavaria 49 for charter in Brazil? If so, at least the boat part is taken care of. September and October weather is fine, October being a trifle warmer. It's our spring and you can expect nice weather and hot daytime temperatures. The water can be a bit nippy by Brazilian standards, but for a North American you'll find it warm indeed. Water temperature depends more on currents here than time of the year.

Now, to your questions... You'll find marinas everywhere, but with so many anchorages and beaches you'll probably prefer to anchor out. As you've noted, it's a small area geographically, but there are TONS of little bays, coves, cuts and secluded beaches to get to know. Water and fuel is never far and water is free at the dock. Ice is plentiful and cheap if you buy it where the fishermen get it (at the dock). There are lots of restaurants everywhere and for every budget and taste- ranging from delightfully simple and inexpensive places on the beach where you eat fresh fish served with rice and beans and a salad (washed down with a "caipirinha" or a cold beer) to rather sophisticated restaurants with excellent menus, but still charmingly rustic. Again, you don't have to go far to find places to eat. It's probably about the same price to eat out than it is on board. Groceries are not as easy to find and involve pulling into a marina (like "Piratas") or hiking to a shop. A good idea is to get hold of the little guide book that is published yearly with the Brazilian magazine "Náutica". It has a listing of essential services and chartlets for fuel, marinas, restaurants, beaches, sights etc. It's handy. I can probably find one for you if you can't get hold of one. Otherwise look for this book: "Cruising the Coast of Brazil" - by Marçal Ceccon.

found here: A Moana Livros especializada em Náutica e Aventura

You can sail around Ilha Grande and everywhere you go there are plenty of safe and protected places to anchor. Just check for cold fronts if you plan to go on the outside of Ilha Grande, otherwise the biggest complaint in the region is the lack of wind!
All the best and bons ventos!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have met with crew and they have two concerns: one is regarding lack of wind. Understanding that there is no guarantee regarding weather but are there some general guidelines? Are there mountains nearby affecting the winds? The article I read indicated there would be morning calms then as the land heated up afternoon breeze would come up 12 - 18 kn. Are there some long sailing legs between ports? By that I mean 20 nm or more or do you have to zig zag, excuse me - do a lot of tacking, between islands and anchorages?

Lastly, there a question about safety. The crew is all female and they are concerned about both about personal safety and feeling that the boat will be secure. Is there much thievery? Dingy thefts, etc. Can we leave the yacht at anchor unattended in settled weather and feel reasonably sure that we will return to find it still intact. Must we always be sure to secure it and dingy with locks. 

They are experienced foreign travelers and are aware of usual means of protection; i.e. dress down, travel in "packs", no jewelery, careful after dark, etc. We will probably spend a day or two in Rio at the end of the trip. Any safety advice there. We have had to deal with pick pockets in Istanbul who prowled the tourist attractions. One member had her purse slashed in Greece. And we have all had to deal with questionable, scary situations in Washington, DC.

Again Mark, thank you for your input. Two want very much to go to Brazil, two want to go to New Zealand, two want to return to Europe or Turkey. Your input has been very helpful.
MAD


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Mad, about the wind... all I can say is the region is not known for it. From Cabo Frio (state of Rio) north there is pretty constant wind. South of Rio there's usually none or altogether too much (winter cold fronts)! I'm sure, however, there'll be enough to sail though. If not, there's the motor...
There is no "guarantee" when it comes to the weather. For example, we're in the middle of summer and I'm wearng a sweater as I type this- not typical summer weather (I'm also at 1,600 feet). You can research the weather on the internet, but I can tell you from experience that September and October are generally dry and sunny and not terribly hot (yet). It's also low season so weekdays you won't see a lot of boats. Expect to be the only boat in most anchorages.
As far as personal safety goes, there's nothing to worry about in the bay of Angra (except the city of Angra perhaps, to a small extent). Don't worry about an all-female crew- they also have women here!! (and very nice ones too!!). Seriously, I never locked my boat when I had it on the coast there nor have I ever seen anyone lock up a dinghy in Brazil. I suppose there is the rare case of petty theft, but I really have never heard of any case happening to anyone I know. I think you'll find Brazilians to be very nice, friendly, extremly gracious and very helpful. There aren't many foreign tourists here so you should normally get special treatment from the locals. Travelling here is really no big deal. Try to learn a few basic phrases in Portuguese before you come. It always goes down well. The city of Rio, however, demands certain precautions, and as experienced travellers you'll know what to do there. Otherwise, just enjoy yourself. Also, don't forget to go to Paraty. It's a beautiful and charming 17th-century town near Angra (in the bay). Delightful architecture and restaurants. Around Paraty there are terrific places to go by boat as well. Everything is so close by in the region- we're talking tiny little hops from one place to the other.
Cheers!
Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I thought I had the crew convinced. However, someone likened steering a group of women as an effort with about the same results as herding cats. Now they are talking about the Caribbean but I think I shall have to put Brazil high on my personal list, if not this fall for sure the next. You may hear from me again.
Thank you so much for all your information. If you ever decide to cruise the Chesapeake I'd be happy to return the favor.
MAD


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, if you need any more info I'd be happy to help out. Also, if you send me your mailing address (by sailnet pm) I'll see if I can lay my hands on one of those Angra/Ilha Grande/Paraty cruising guides for you. I know I have the 2007 one lying around here somewhere ... It's full of photos, maps (chartlets) and info that you'll find very useful. Enjoy your charter and all the best,
Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mark, I would LOVE a cruising guide. Is it in English? I can handle basic Spanish but will have to look up Portuguese. Fortunately I have the Yachtsman's TEN Language Dictionary and guess what? I can say ....escotar com bartedouro y fretador lixo, obrigado!!! I can't find the translation for foot in mouth disease. Sometimes I suffer with that too.
I figured out what sailnet pm is but it said I don't have enough posts to send a private message except to staff only!!! If you can send a private message to me, do so and I'll reply. Not sure how all this works yet. I certainly don't want to "break" any rules. 
MAD


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

MAD, the cruising guide is in Portuguese, but even if you don't speak a word of the language you'll be able to use a great deal of the book. There are chartlets, listings of marinas, fueling docks, restaurants etc. etc. that you will be able to figure out. Furthermore, the photos are pretty nice too! Let me know if you still want one. I just found about 5 at home so I have a few to spare! I think your e-mail function works after 7 posts and should be working now.
Regards,
Mark


----------



## Rancho (Mar 19, 2008)

I love sailing (motoring) around Ilha Grande, there are over 300 islands in that bay.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rancho, Are you saying you have only motored around? With main sail up? I'm not expecting a 30 knot rail down beat to windward but I'd like more than 3 knots!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

copacabana, Indeed I need this one last post #10 before I can send a pm.


----------



## Rancho (Mar 19, 2008)

I have sailed around there but the winds are very unreliable. Next week we go island hopping again, but this time in a boat with a very big outboard motor.


----------

